# my cat is spitting out her food



## moonchild (Jan 23, 2012)

my cat is about 10 years old, hasn't had any problems thus far but for a week now she hasn't been eating properly, she's just eating very little amounts of supermeat catfood and when she eats she seems to be having problems chewing as she starts acting as if the food is getting stuck in her mouth and then she'll spit it out. she used to love her cat biscuits but she doesn't seem to be to eat them at all at the mo just spits them out too. she's acting completely normal and fine apart from this and still has appetite for food as she's going over to it. she's also been being sick every day, she's been bringing up little amounts of white bile but this seems to be getting less frequent now. my mother gave her some cream a week ago and these problems started since then and have read that dairy products can cause problems in some cats as cats can also be lactose intolerant, just wondering if anyone can shed any light on it, should i be worried?


----------



## Kittenfostermummy (Jul 25, 2011)

The inability to eat sounds like a tooth problem so needs to be seen by a vet as soon as possible as not eating can be really dangerous for cats. The vomiting could be down to a tooth infection making your cat feel really poorly


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Teeth problems are the first thing I thought of as well. Cats mask pain really well which is why it always seems to escalate very suddenly, but if she's trying to eat and can't, then there's probably something hurting her in her mouth.

You need to get her booked in to see a vet as soon as possible.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Definitely sounds like teeth, dropping food is a sure sign! She should be much better after the vet sees her and removes some teeth for her


----------



## moonchild (Jan 23, 2012)

thank you everyone for replying, will get it checked it out.


----------

